# Just my luck



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Not even 5 miles on em.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

that's a shame... a plug will fix it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ouch... yep, a good reason to keep a plug kit in your box.


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Thankfully I just picked one up cause my daughters wheeler had a hole in her tire also.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I put slime in all my tires, never have to worry about a flat again unless I break a bead. Slime will fill a hole like that with no problem, and it will do it instantly after you pull it out. They do say slime won't fix slow bead leaks on aftermarket rims, but it worked great on mine. One gallon will do alll four tires.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I use Slime in my tires as well, its good stuff to have.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Put a "plug and patch"" on it from the inside, much more permanent repair and never have issues with leaks.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

That sucks! 
I bought my tires used and I had a very slow leak. I kept trying to figure out where the little bit of anti freeze I kept finding on the tire. Took my front plastics off twice looking for a radiator leak until I realized the tires had green slime in it. Gotta have a sense of humor!




It's way too nice out to be workin!!!

Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk instead of working


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Lol

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------

